# Why does ZFS volume look like a DMG?



## DominikHoffmann (Jan 8, 2009)

I installed zfs-119 on a PowerMac G4 running 10.5.5 without problems. I then formatted three drive mechanisms with these commands


```
diskutil partitiondisk /dev/disk0 GPTFormat ZFS %noformat% 100%
diskutil partitiondisk /dev/disk1 GPTFormat ZFS %noformat% 100%
diskutil partitiondisk /dev/disk2 GPTFormat ZFS %noformat% 100%
```
Finally, I executed this ZFS command


```
zpool create BackupRAID raidz /dev/disk0s2 /dev/disk1s2 /dev/disk2s2
```

The resultant ZFS volume shows up on the desktop, but with the icon of a removable medium, such as that of a USB stick. Why is that, and why is it not the orange icon of an external hard drive?

Dominik Hoffmann


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 8, 2009)

Were these volumes showing correctly before you joined them to a raidz?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 8, 2009)

ZFS is technically a "virtual" file system (in the sense that the data is behind an abstraction layer, making things like JBOD-style ZFS file systems appear as one, big file system to the user), and as such, it makes sense that the icon for that kind of file system would be a "virtual"-style icon, like a removable disk or a mounted disk image.

Also, ZFS is not 100% fully implemented in the client version of 10.5 -- I believe only the server version has a full implementation of ZFS.


----------

